# UPDATED: NYC residents may now pick up sticks! Cobra found and back home safe



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/27/new.york.missing.cobra/index.html?hpt=T2

I'm going to assume that this is _NOT_ the first step in Scarlet's plan for revenge against the thief who took her DX! If it is, he might find a nasty surprise waiting at home soon....My suggestions for revenge were cleaner, involving death ray blasters....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I heard about this on the news this morning.  I'm staying away from the zoo for a while....

and i've told you, i don't do revenge.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> and i've told you, i don't do revenge.


That's true, you did!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

That poor snake is going to freeze to death in this weather.

Dawn


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

He's only twenty inches long, which is only a baby cobra.  From the article, sounds like he has a good chance of being inside a zoo building. I'd hate to search buildings for him!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

if its cold enough in New York....maybe he is hibernating under a rock....or chilling near a furnace or in the boiler room.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Haven't opened the link (does it include a picture?) but heard about this on the local news Saturday night.  It was a teaser and I didn't know if they would show a cobra, so I changed to another program.  I don't like to see snakes on TV.  Thought about this just before bed and wondered what it would be like to live near the zoo, knowing that there is a cobra somewhere.  How could I even visit the zoo, knowing it's somewhere out there?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes MLewis it definately includes well, not a picture, but a video.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Eek! I wonder how it escaped its enclosure!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I might just stay away from New York.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> "...wondered what it would be like to live near the zoo, knowing that there is a cobra somewhere..."


Live in the desert where sidewinders, rattlers, etc are abundant !! Usually, they give you a wide berth....folks who get snakebite more often than not, have inadvertently startled the snake...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Live in the desert where sidewinders, rattlers, etc are abundant !! Usually, they give you a wide berth....folks who get snakebite more often than not, have inadvertently startled the snake...


Or "advertently" (is that a word?) Startled it. A ridiculously high percentage of snake bites are on the face. No doubt alcohol is involved in most of those.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> A ridiculously high percentage of snake bites are on the face. No doubt alcohol is involved in most of those.


What are they trying to do, kiss it?!?!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm waiting to hear my husbands take on this when he gets home. He has snake issues and I'm pretty sure he's probably really glad we live a long way away from NYC. lol

We hear he is going to be reassigned to a project  in the Nevada desert outside Las Vegas (where we will live) this summer. I'm really not sure how he's going to manage working outside with all the creepy crawlies.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Be careful and watch your asp.

Sorry, I can't help it.


----------



## RVS78 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great...just one more thing to worry about. It's probably already in the subway system.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

RVS78 said:


> Great...just one more thing to worry about. It's probably already in the subway system.


I thought all loose animals made their way to the NYC sewer system.  Isn't that what all those movies from the 70s showed? giant pythons/alligators/crocodiles loose in the NYC sewers?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The good news isv that cobras will eat all the alligators in the sewers!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just saw this in NY Times (no pics):

http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/28/a-snakes-game-of-hide-and-seek/?ref=nyregion

They seem to think it's in the reptile house. But since they haven't found it yet, I guess they can't be sure.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Just saw this in NY Times (no pics):
> 
> http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/28/a-snakes-game-of-hide-and-seek/?ref=nyregion
> 
> They seem to think it's in the reptile house. But since they haven't found it yet, I guess they can't be sure.


Haha, guess I wasn't the only one that checked a couple times today for updates. Also, I enjoy the title of this thread. It reminds me of the time when my mom was walking through the house at night and thought there was a dirty sock on the floor...she picked it up only to realize it was my dad's pet eel! (It had jumped out of the aquarium)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NEWS FLASH! 

We now know why the cobra_ really_ escaped.... stay tuned for an update!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

This was Susan in VA's idea ...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, good one - fer sure.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I keep hearing about the cobra twitter feeds on the radio and that they haven't found it yet.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

he is on twitter, writing haikus about his adventures in nyc

http://twitter.com/OnyxSupersonics


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> What are they trying to do, kiss it?!?!


Apparently if you are drunk and stupid and get hold of a rattlesnake, you feel compelled to do that. But I've read up on snakebites (I am interested in snakes) and a significant percentage of rattlesnake bites in the US are on the face and associated with alcohol. If booze weren't involve, I'd expect a face bit to almost never happen! Maybe once in a blue Moon when a rock climber raises his face up to survey the ledge the rattlesnake is sunning itself on!

PS: Great cartoon, Philip! But the real Scarlet isn't into the revenge concept.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

But that's not revenge... that's just getting back her property by creative means.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Steve Silkin said:


> he is on twitter, writing haikus about his adventures in nyc
> 
> http://twitter.com/OnyxSupersonics


Actually there are at least two cobras on twitter....
http://mobile.twitter.com/BronxZoosCobra


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have faced real cobra in wild. This is the most scary snake. 

Snake charmers take the fangs out so that it cannot inject the venom.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Jon Stewart had a feature Monday night about the missing cobra.  Gayle King read some of the twitter messages.  Every media outlet is carrying this story.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Follow my series on where the cobra is on my CNN iReports.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

A Little Theme Music for our Egyptian Cobra


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/31/new.york.missing.snake/index.html

(note that link includes snake picture!

She's been found, and apparently was in a secluded and crowded maintenance area of the reptile house. They lured him her out with wood shavings that smelled of rodents!

I guess Queen Scarlet sent him her back after he'd done his work for her.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

FYI-  "he" is a "she".  

And I still don't suggest picking up random sticks in NYC.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> FYI- "he" is a "she".


Corrected. Please give my apologies to your snake!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

These four walls may hold the cobra's poor tired body in, but her spirit remains free to tweet

http://mobile.twitter.com/BronxZoosCobra


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> These four walls may hold the cobra's poor tired body in, but her spirit remains free to tweet
> 
> http://mobile.twitter.com/BronxZoosCobra


The "Edible Rodent Arrangement"? Heck, I know people to whom I'd love to send one of those...


----------

